# Algemeen > Ontspannings-kletshoek >  Vreemde plopreclame op het forum

## Leontien

De afgelopen dagen waren er blijkbaar van die vreemde plopreclame wanneer je op het forum kwam. Ik werd bevangen door de griep dus kon dit niet op tijd ontdekken, maar het bleek dat we gehackt waren. Gisteravond is dit probleem weer opgelost. Het kan echter zijn dat je nu iets niet meer kan op het forum wat je eerder wel kon. Als dit zo is, kun je dat hieronder melden.

Groetjes, Leontien

----------


## christel1

Ik kan terug alles normaal doen... geen problemen meer dus en geen blop geluidje ..

----------


## jolanda27

Vreemd, gisteren had ik een vernieuwde site, nu heb ik weer de oude, met rechts een brede strook reclame.
Ook kan ik al enige tijd niet meer terugbladeren, ik moet steeds op: Forum klikken om ergens anders op te komen. 
Tijdrovend en vind ik zelf, irritant. Ik hoop dat het opgelost kan worden.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lieve Leontien,

Ik hoop allereerst dat je weer wat herstelt bent van de griep...Beterschap hoor, wat ellendig met dit weer.... :Frown: .....je kunt niet alles tegelijk doen als je ziek bent, even geduld dus voor ons allen!!!! ik wens jou een fijne zomer verder....Hartelijke groeten....

Ik werd dus geblokkeerd door AVG omdat die dagen geleden merkte dat er wat aan de hand was....ik baalde daar enorm van maar nu hoor ik dus dat het een "hacker" was...bedankt AVG moet ik dus zeggen, terwijl ik het verfoeide...hahahaha...geduld is niet mijn sterkste kant met de pc moet ik zeggen....de kleur is veranderd en dat vindt ik prachtig....het "lijkt" nu normaal, gister of eergister moest ik op een andere wijze zoeken....nu weet ik dat niet helemaal maar ik weet de volgende keer meer want ik moet afsluiten....bedankt Leontien, het komt vast weer helemaal in orde...ik heb nog "wel" dat BLOB geluidje...pffffffffffff maar misschien is dat positief? ehhh niet echt natuurlijk....

Jolanda: ja ik had dat ook meid...ff wennen he....ik ben ook zo'n muts die houd van dat alles in dezelfde volgorde staat want dat ben ik gewend!!!!!  :Big Grin:  hihi....doegieeee

----------


## christel1

Elisa, je kan je vertrouwde kleur wel terugzetten als je dat wilt he... onderaan gaan piepen op de pagina en daar GZ 4,6 kiezen maar als je het huidige kleurtje leuk vindt dan is het niet nodig, ook kan je je taal instellen op Nederlands... dat doe ik dus altijd

----------


## gossie

Hoi hoi.
Ik was hier gisteren even, en de site had een blauwe kleur. De "thanks waren verdwenen" En er stond rechts bovenin (Bulletin). En terwijl ik dit typ hoor ik ook plop.!
Zijn jullie bezig met de Site aan het veranderen?
groet gossie

Ps,. Ik moest me opnieuw inloggen. En nu zie ik op deze site dat ik 24/7 voor het laatst geweest ben. Wat is dat dan gisteren geweest? En nu opnieuw hoor ik plop.......

----------


## sietske763

hier ook weer wat ""plops"" maar kan overal inkomen......
kleur?????????????ik heb niets gemerkt...
en net als gossie moest ik ook weer opnieuw inloggen.
ach ja..................kabouter plop!

----------


## gossie

sorry, Sietske,

Maar mijn intuitie zegt dat er iets verkeerd is. Misschien wel een nepsite.!!!!!!!

----------


## sietske763

hey Gos,
hoe bedoel je.............
vertrouw je het echt niet....??
worden we ""afgekeken""??????????????en zitten anderen om ons te lachen.....

----------


## gossie

hoi Siets,

wat Leontien dus eerder aangaf dat deze site evt. gehackt is/was?
Net gelezen hooor Sietske..... Maar ik begrijp dat anderen het eergisteren had, en ik had het gisteren. Maar ik vraag me af; "Kan het kwaad dat je je inge-logd hebt" Op die verkeerde site?????? En nog steeds hoor ik plop.
Ik log me ff uit, Sietske, dus geen direct antwoord.

----------


## sietske763

nou dan doe ik dat ook maar ff!
see you tomorrow!!
sleep well
shit............alweer plops,
wegwezen hier!
doeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## jolanda27

Eerlijk gezegd snap ik er ook niets meer van. Ik hoor nog steeds; plops!
@ Elisabeth, inderdaad geduld is een schone zaak. En met de computer heb ik helemaal niet veel geduld (ook weinig verstand van, ha-ha, doei...) :Big Grin: 
@Leontien, hopenlijk ben je weer opgeknapt. Beterschap.

----------


## jolanda27

@ Ik hoor nu nog veel meer plopgeluiden dan eerst. Het wordt erger ipv. minder.  :Frown:

----------


## gossie

Intussen weer ingelogd. Heeft ff geduurd. Computer en ik zijn geen 1. :Frown:  :Embarrassment: 
Maar het ploppen of blubben gaat gewoon door........
Het lijken wel visjes, die ff naar lucht happen. Misschien vanwege dit mooie weer :Smile:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Leontien van harte beterschap.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Oke lieve meiden...laat je niet in verwarring brengen door die "blop" geluiden.... :Big Grin:  

er wordt aan gewerkt dus daar moeten we vertrouwen in hebben...zoals ik al schreef kon ik pas geleden niet normaal functioneren op MediCity...mijn beveiliging blokte mij!!!! nu kan ik wel weer gewoon overal in dus dat lijkt mij een "goed" teken..... :Stick Out Tongue:  de kleur blauw is mooi...doordat jij later inlogde Gossie 25/7? kan het zo zijn dat je nog even wat anders zag op je scherm..ik had het precies zoals jij dat had....dus log ik uit, en dan weer aan, en toen wachtte ik een dagje...ik zette de beveiliging even uit, later weer aan, en na een paar dagen leek het in orde....

er bestaat maar 1 Leontien en die houd de boel goed in de gaten....als ze zelfs al de overheid kunnen hacken dan is dus alles mogelijk, en niet vergeten de Banken met het internetten, er blijven altijd slimme rakkers die de boel verzieken en dan hebben we goede technische computerknobbels die de boel repareren !!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  ....nou meiden...het komt helemaal goed....een prettig weekend allemaal!!!! dagggggggggggggggg...ik hoor nog steeds blob  :Smile:  maar dat zal ook een keer over gaan neem ik aan....pfffffffffffff fijn dat we hier allen even over kunnen praten...bedankt meiden.... :Stick Out Tongue: 

zeg Sietske...hahahaha blopperderplop...groeten van dit vrouwke Blob of Blop  :Big Grin:  dag mop...toedelidoki....leuke woordspeling van jou...ik moest lachen om jou en Gossie.....doeiiiiiiiiiiiii lalalalala... :Smile:

----------


## christel1

Ik heb me vandaag ook terug moeten herinloggen terwijl ik me nooit uitlog, en op FB had ik hetzelfde probleem daar moest ik me ook terug inloggen en ik log me ook nooit uit. Het blopgeluid hoor ik wel niet meer maar zoveel ben ik nu wel nog niet op het forum geweest de laatste dagen. Dat iedereen moest herinloggen na het hacken van het forum is normaal maar eens je ingelogd bent zou je geen blopgeluiden of andere fouten meer mogen hebben anders zal ik het nog eens doorgeven aan Leontien.

----------


## Raimun

_Het zou natuurlijk ook kunnen zijn , dat de directie van NGF,
connecties.. ( m.a.w. fin. belangen) heeft met  "" plopsa-land ""...
dan is deze reclame mooi meegenomen hé !!_ 
Je moet maar op het idee komen , verdorie  :Big Grin:

----------


## Leontien

Ik zal nog even nakijken van die plopgeluiden. Dat zou op zich niet meer zo moeten zijn. Want naar mijn weten is Kabouter Plop niet langs geweest. Krijgen jullie dat alleen in het begin als je op het forum komt?

----------


## christel1

Sommige mensen hebben er nog last van Leontien als ze op het forum zitten, ik heb het niet meer en het is niet direct dat je het krijgt maar na een tijdje, echt vervelend soms, allé je schrikt altijd en je denkt dat er iets aan je pc is :-)

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik heb er elke dag last van gehad...meteen in het begin, en na dagen werd het pas later...na een uurtje ongeveer...ik zal trachten op te letten na hoeveel minuten het nu is...elke dag heb ik er last van gehad...alleen gister weet ik niet meer! meestal schrijf ik dat direct op als ik ergens op een topic zit...

ik laat het weten...dank Leontien en Christel.... :Wink:

----------


## Leontien

Hebben jullie die plopgeluiden alleen op dit forum of ook op andere sites? Het is moeilijk te achterhalen wat het is als ik het niet hoor. Ik heb het geluid aan staan en ik hoor niets.

----------


## christel1

Alleen op NGF Leontien, nergens anders, ook niet op FB of MSN of als ik mijn krant aan het lezen ben. En ja het is zo'n plopgeluid zo en ik heb 2 laptops, thuis en bij mijn ventje en ik had het op alle 2, eerst dacht ik dat het aan mijn pc lag maar blijkbaar echt niet dus.

----------


## jolanda27

Ik heb alleen maar plopgeluiden op deze site. 
Overigens, vandaag voor de eerste keer niet. Succes Leontien, groetjes.  :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Leontien: Ik hoor geen plob geluidjes meer.... :Big Grin:  Hoera....ik denk dat het over is!!!! dank voor de hulp....
Groetjes.... :Embarrassment:

----------


## sietske763

hier ook geen plopjes meer..............

----------


## Elisabeth9

Mooi Sietske...ook geen plons....hahahahahahaha...ik wordt melig, het is ook zo grappig om te lezen allemaal...hackers zijn akelige mensen maar de oplossing komt er " altijd " HOERA>>>>> :Big Grin:   :Smile:

----------


## jolanda27

Leontien, 
Er zijn meerdere mensen die momenteel problemen hebben met deze site.
Zie posten ontspanning.
Kun jij deze site eens op virussen checken?

----------


## Elisabeth9

Het is vandaag 20 september....ik ervaar geen last op dit moment...vannacht hadden Sietske en Raimun last met hun teksten schrijven zag ik....dit kan natuurlijk ook ergens anders vandaan komen? ach ik ben ook maar een leek in computerland...wel vervelend uiteraard, ik houd er ook niet van...je voelt je zo machteloos.. :Embarrassment: 

zeg Jolanda....er bestaan hackers die via Microsoft Explorer momenteel bezig zijn hoorde ik gisteravond op de tv....eerlijk gezegd weet ik niet waar ik op moet letten...even in de gaten houden dus...bedankt...

----------


## Leontien

Hallo iedereen,

Ik weet eigenlijk ook niet waar het vandaan komt. Al hoorde ik vandaag dat het Google- Explorer problemen hadden met hackers. Deze zijn ze aan het verhelpen. Ik weet niet of jullie daarmee op het internet komen.

We zullen trouwens binnenkort wel de site upgraden voor de veiligheid. Hier zal ik nog een algemeen bericht op de site voor zetten. Hopelijk gaat het dan beter.

Hier kun je het lezen van het probleem bij Explerer!

----------


## sietske763

hallo leontien,
k kan alleen niet typen op NGF,
op andere sites en mail gaat hert gewoongoed.
zie je......daar gan we weer.....

----------


## Leontien

Ik vind het heel vervelend voor je, maar ik weet echt niet waar dat aan kan liggen. Ik zal het nog onderzoeken, maar ik weet niet of ik achter het antwoord kom. Hopelijk is dit voor jou wel voorbij als we de site upgraden.

----------


## sietske763

nav een tip van Christel1, heeft mijn man ook google chrome erop gezet......
YES YES!!!
ik kan weer typen.....

----------


## Leontien

Ah fijn Sietske! Dan hoef je je ook niet meer te ergeren.

----------


## sietske763

het is hier al weer 3 dagen steeds mis......
typen,spaties enz.....weigeren weer....alleen hier op NGF
als ik hier weg ben kan ik weer alles zoals facebook, mailen, nergens problemen....
dit is nou al de 3e x....
waarvan 2 x vrij snel achter elkaar...
ik snap er totaal niets van
hoop dat het weer snel over is, want zo is reageren niet leuk meer.....telkens verbeteren.

----------


## christel1

Bij mij ook Sietske, enkel als ik vanuit google chrome naar het forum ga dan kan ik voluit typen. Als ik via mijn inbox ga of via FB dan kan ik niks typen of ik moet op mijn klavier zitten kloppen dat het niet mooi meer is. En het is de laatste week al zo hoor, niet nog maar enkele dagen. Dus ja afwachten zeker ? En zelfs nu via de browser gaat het nog traag, ik zie mijn letters maar heel traag verschijnen dus. Ja nu zit ik niet bij ons ventje en kan ik hem niet om raad vragen :-( eventjes geduld dus

----------


## sietske763

volgens mij Christel, komt het echt door NGF,
de eerste keer zijn we zelfs naar pc zaak geweest, ander toetsenbord, nadat pc gecheckt was..deze pc zaak kon het ook niet verklaren, waarom nou net alleen hier......dus lag het toch aan instellingen van NGF zeiden ze......toen een nieuw toetsenbord gekocht....leverde geen verbetering, alleen kosten, voor niets...uiteindelij is het toen na ongeveer4 dagen vanzelf(zonder acties van mij)overgegaan. toen, paar maanden later, weer hetzelfde en na die tip van jou, is het ook weer even goed gegaan......maar niet zoals het moest zijn..
en nu dus weer,
ik ""ken"" wel wat meer mensen op het forum, die jullie niet ""kennen"" en ook daar waren problemen....

----------


## jolanda27

Een heel vervelend terugkerend probleem.
Ik kan niet terugbladeren. Moet steeds eerst op forum klikken om op een ander item te komen.

----------


## Luuss0404

Vervelend dat jullie weer problemen ondervinden.

Ikzelf heb geen problemen ondervonden in de afgelopen dagen en heb gebruik gemaakt van:
* laptop met windows 7 als besturingssysteem en mozilla firefox en google chrome als webbrowser.
* pc met windows xp als besturingssysteem en mozilla firefox en google chrome als webbrowser.
* pc met linux ubuntu als besturingssysteem en mozilla firefox en google chrome en safari als webbrowser.
* apple pc met mac os als besturingssysteem en safari en opera als webbrowser.
Omdat ik met 4 verschillende besturingssystemen en 4 verschillende webbrowsers wel op NGF kwam zonder problemen te ondervinden, ben ik geneigd te zeggen dat het niet aan NGF ligt maar aan bepaalde plugins of instellingen...

Als er gebruik gemaakt wordt van internet explorer dan kan het goed zijn dat er meer webpaginas het niet doen, want er is op het nieuws geweest dat IE niet goed functioneerd en zo lek is als een mandje...

Ik weet wel dat als ik een tijd lang mijn internet geschiedenis en cookies niet verwijder het moeilijker wordt om te bladeren en alles langzamer gaat, dus dan wis ik de geschiedenis en cookies.

----------


## sietske763

maar t kan geen toeval zijn datnu, iig 4 leden problemen hebben en het zal wel tevallig zijn als we allemaal teveel cookies en geschiedenis hebben op PC en er ook een paar met google chroom werken....die goed was.

----------


## christel1

Op mijn netbook werk ik met windows 8, en google chrome als webbrowser qua besturingssysteem dat zou ik eens aan ons ventje moeten vragen daar ken ik niets van.
Met deze pc lukt het wel, windows 7, firefox en gewoon internet explorer dus daar zal het ook niet aan liggen. 
Mijn netbook loopt altijd vast als ik op het forum kom, en moet ik altijd heropstarten. Misschien nu ook omdat het forum nog niet aangepast is aan windows 8 maar op andere sites, zoals FB, msn, kranten enzo heb ik geen problemen. En blijkbaar zijn er toch meerdere leden die ook met google chrome werken die ook problemen hebben bij het typen. Misschien eens een enquête doen, wie heeft er problemen met het forum en met welke windows, webbrowser en besturingssysteem, dan weten we misschien meer :-)

----------


## Luuss0404

Het beste is om normaal via www.nationaalgezondheidsforum.nl op deze site te komen en dan google chrome of mozilla firefox te gebruiken.
Ik lees dat sommigen van jullie hier via outlook/facebook proberen te komen en dat terwijl facebook zelf soms kuren heeft (chat berichten die niet aankomen, spookberichten, links die niet of niet goed werken of niet goed worden doorgegeven).
Internet Explorer heeft volgens de berichten ook beveiligings en andere problemen, dus daarmee is het ook afwachten wanneer dat helemaal opgelost is...


Jolanda, wat bedoel je eigenlijk met dat terugbladeren niet werkt?

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo vrouwen.... :Big Grin: 

Ik heb eigenlijk nergens last van...ik "bof" dus maar...nou ben ik niet zo modern met de pc en de progamma's als jullie zijn....ik heb geen facebook, hyves, etc...ik werk op een laptop met windows 7....afgelopen week heb ik na maanden voor het eerst deze nieuwe laptop eens opgeruimd door middel van hulp van de bovenbuurman/goede vriend... :Big Grin:  je gelooft je oren niet...ik had aan geschiedenis en cookies voor 1 "gigabite" aan onopgeruimde bestanden!!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:  wauw,....dus ligt het bij jullie misschien aan wat anders...
wat Luuss verteld klinkt mij goed in de oren eerlijk gezegd....sterkte ermee, ik snap dat het problematisch is en zeer irritant.....

Groetjes.... :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Wel momenteel kan ik wel via outlook op het forum komen zonder problemen, blijkbaar is er dan toch iets aangepast aan het forum en ik werk nu wel met windows 8, testversie dus zonder problemen, gaat wel iets langzamer dan ik typ, maar ik typ dan wel heel snel, blind typen noemen ze dat :-)

----------


## Luuss0404

Ehm christel, er is niks aangepast hoor op NGF, die aanpassing moet nog komen en zal van te voren aangekondigt worden.... wat wel kan is dat outlook iets veranderd heeft

----------


## sietske763

bij mij nog steeds drama :Confused:

----------


## Neetje

Ik irriteer me mateloos aan de facebook reclame aan de rechterkant van het forum. Het vertraagt het laden van elke pagina aanzienlijk waardoor ik bijna niets meer lees en schrijf.

Het boeit me niet dat '185 personen vinden Nationaal Gezondheids Forum leuk' ...

----------


## christel1

Bij mij werkt alles terug normaal nu maar er zijn er nog andere die problemen hebben, heb ik al gelezen en ook nieuwe leden. Dus denk ik toch dat het aan het forum ligt want anders zou iedereen hier verkeerd bezig zijn of een slecht browser of internetversie hebben of zo. 
Ik doe nu wel altijd mijn updates maar ik veronderstel dat de anderen dat ook doen (normaal gezien toch) en ik werk al met windows 8 en ook het word pakket 2013. Gisteren wel heel veel problemen gehad op MSN (wie werkt daar nu nog mee ;-) ) en ik heb ook al gemerkt, als er geen reclame of andere zaken staan zoals FB dan loopt het vlot, staat alles er wel dan zijn er problemen. 
Het ene zal dus wel van het andere afhangen....

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Sietske,
Typproblemen weer?

@ Neetje,
Hm ik zie die fb reclame alleen op de hoofdpagina en heb geen problemen met laden, maar zijn wel meer leden die daar ook last van hebben of hebben gehad...

@ Christel,
Fijn dat alles teru normaal werkt momenteel  :Smile: 
Windows8 was een testversie die in oktober of november 2012 foutvrij zou moeten zijn en helemaal goed zou moeten werken, dus misschien is dat al gebeurd...
En ja kan best, ik heb altijd alleen op de hoofdpagina van NGF reclame en heb geen problemen met laden ofzo, maar ik kom ook altijd via de echte link en typ niet via outlook of fb ofzo...

----------


## sietske763

hey luuss,
tis nog steeds niet helemaal in orde......het gaat wel iets beter de laaste dagen...(afkloppen) en op andere sites, toeters en/bellen totaal geen last...

----------


## sietske763

nou moet het niet gekker worden; op MC kan ik weer goed typen....en nou niet meer op de rest.....
dus nou is hier de boel omgedraaid.....

----------


## jolanda27

Heel vreemd, op dit moment is er aan de rechterkant geen reclame en reageert de site inderdaad veel sneller én ik kan terugbladeren.

Luuss, daarmee bedoelde ik (terugbladeren) dat als ik op het pijltje linksboven in de hoek klikte dat de vorige pagina weer terug kwam. Nu moet ik continu eerst op forum klikken en dan weer naar beneden scrollen om het desbetreffende forum aan te klikken. Tijdrovend dus.

----------

